# #40 Valvoline Audi on front page of AudiWorld



## s4racing06 (Jul 11, 2006)

http://www.AudiWorld.com
I want to thank all of you guys on here that have helped with some of the issues on the car. It's not perfect yet, but it is a lot closer than it was. I also want to thank Tim and Todd at Mechanicsburg Sports Car Center http://www.AudiBMW.com . In fact Todd was bitching yesterday about what a pain in the a$s it is to get the exhaust manifold off. It has had an exhaust leak since I bought it and it was only getting worse. If it was not for these guys none of my cars would run as well as they do. Thanks also to Dupont and GoodYear.
Remember the car will be at Carlisle for the Import Show http://www.CarlisleEvents.com this weekend !


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: #40 Valvoline Audi on front page of AudiWorld (s4racing06)*

Congrats on such a good write up!
I look forward to seeing your car in person someday!


----------

